# old style cpl rank insignia



## trigger324 (14 Mar 2010)

this one might be for the "old-er"timers, or maybe not...

following unification, there was a rank insignia, long gone now, of a chevron and a half plus a maple leaf, (a bit like a mcpl of today) which was a corporal back then, i clearly remember my dad wearing them back in the day. it was very prevalant in the early 70's

i'm doing a presentation on paul hellyer for an opme class...a visual of this particular image i think might assist me to add a bit to the description of the "hellyer corporal".  can anyone tell me where i might find an image of this for the pp show?

...and i've done a search...

thanks!


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2010)




----------



## exspy (14 Mar 2010)

Trigger,

This is an article taken from 'Der Kanadier', the newspaper of CFE.  It shows MND Donald Macdonald inspecting a Guard from 3 Mech Cdo upon his arrival.  It was given to me by Al Ditter, the commander of the Guard.

Spring 1971, CFB Lahr.​


I have a larger image which shows the details better.  Particularly the two Corporals on the right side of the image, which is the object of the exercise.  If you would like the larger image PM me and I will gladly send it to you.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## exspy (14 Mar 2010)

Trigger,

I found this in the May, 1969, issue of Sentinel.




Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## trigger324 (14 Mar 2010)

thanks, fellas, that's exactly what i was looking for...but i didn't know anything of that second private emblem!

now, this begs me to ask, what is "career status"(or at least, in today's terms)?

i remember the sentinel.  it was great, i actually thought it was better than today's maple leaf...that particular issue must be a treasure!


----------



## larry Strong (16 Mar 2010)

I have an example of the privates rank somewhere. Will try to find it. Here is a couple more of the corporals rank


----------



## trigger324 (22 Mar 2010)

oh! this one's even better! thanks larry!!


----------



## RangerRay (22 Mar 2010)

A great resource for rank insignia around the world, yesterday and today:

http://www.uniforminsignia.net/

http://www.uniforminsignia.net/?option=com_insigniasearch&Itemid=53&result=551


----------



## XMP (26 Mar 2010)

I really have to visit Army.Ca more often, I miss so much.  A bit late, but images and some background info on the adoption of the CF rank insignia can be found here:
http://mpmuseum.org/securncm1.html




			
				RangerRay said:
			
		

> A great resource for rank insignia around the world, yesterday and today:
> 
> http://www.uniforminsignia.net/
> 
> http://www.uniforminsignia.net/?option=com_insigniasearch&Itemid=53&result=551


Not bad graphics considering they used uncredited images from my website .


----------



## Crapgame (28 Mar 2010)

Subdued on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANADIAN-ARMED-FORCES-ODD-CAREER-CORPORAL-RANK-CHEVRON_W0QQitemZ310209310195QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item4839ea6df3

Dress:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANADIAN-ARMED-FORCES-ODD-CAREER-CORPORAL-RANK-CHEVRON_W0QQitemZ310209304469QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item4839ea5795


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Mar 2010)

f I recall correctly, this rank badge was still in use in 77, but I think it was phased out around 1979?


----------

